# Swedish: spännande värre



## Språkliga Möten

I heard on the radio where a host was saying after talking about junior hockey match 

A: I natt håller vi tummarna. 
B: Det ska bli spännande.
A: Det ska bli spännande värre. 

What does "spännande värre" mean? Why did she say "värre"? How would people use "värre" in such context? Is it informal?


----------



## LilianaB

Tonight, or this evening we will hold our  fingers. It will be exciting. It will become even worse( more exciting)


----------



## bicontinental

[Tonight, or this evening we will hold our  fingers/Liliana]

Hi Liliana,_
...we will keep our fingers crossed/we will cross our fingers_...is probably more idiomatic


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, definitely, but this is the meaning, roughly.


----------



## Åvävvla

Språkliga Möten said:


> I heard on the radio where a host was saying after talking about junior hockey match
> 
> A: I natt håller vi tummarna.
> B: Det ska bli spännande.
> A: Det ska bli spännande värre.
> 
> What does "spännande värre" mean? Why did she say "värre"? How would people use "värre" in such context? Is it informal?



It will be more than just exciting. It's added for emphasis. 
I wouldn't say that it's informal, but rather that it's slightly dated. I can't imagine many 20-somethings saying a hockey game will be "spännande värre".


----------



## Lugubert

LilianaB said:


> Tonight, or this evening we will hold our  fingers. It will be exciting. It will become even worse( more exciting)



I interpret the last sentence as "It will be very exciting" or "It will indeed be exciting". "Worse" is a literal translation that can't be applied here.


----------



## LilianaB

Worse metaphorically, meaning more exciting. I explained that it meant more exciting, in fact.


----------



## Lugubert

LilianaB said:


> Worse metaphorically, meaning more exciting. I explained that it meant more exciting, in fact.


I can't see it as a metaphor. 


			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> A *metaphor* is a literary figure of speech that uses an image, story or tangible thing to represent a less tangible thing or some intangible quality or idea


I have searched for a name for the change of meaning of worse, like in "hemskt bra" ('scary good') or "skitläckert" ('poo delicious'). Inverse hyperbole? Hypobole?


----------



## LilianaB

I do not know how they created this construction or phrase originally, but there is the same kind of construction in Polish. Something becomes worse, meaning something becomes more intense. I think it might be a hyperbole created by reversing the meaning of bad. It will be even better using the adjective worse.


----------

